
Buffett-backed unicorn Snowflake nets $3.4B in record-breaking IPO - bishalb
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/snowflake-ipo-biggest-ever-software-listing-2020-9-1029593272
======
nabla9
> Buffett agreed to invest upwards of $550 million

Berkshire. Buffet has delegated most of his investment decisions to Ted and
Todd and management to Jain and Abel.

$550 million is 0.1% of Berkshire assets and 0.14% of total equity, this is
not the level of decision that needs much attention from Buffet.

